# Lookey-likey



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I seem to remember a thread about this....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This town ain't big enough for the both of us...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes there was ha! Love it. I had my molly and the crack head resemblance pic


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's the one!! Refresh our memories.......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

here it comes


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Her's mine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna that is so cute!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful Willow, my silent movie heroine  and secret sister to pied Poppy xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> here it comes


That man needs a stick!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> That man needs a stick!!!!


Hey don't ask for miracles it was close enough Molly had more teeth ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Been waiting for a chance to use this:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It!s the pink tee shirt and hair scrunchie combo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Been waiting for a chance to use this:


Is this you??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, no I have no tail  I can't remember how I found it but I like it!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha, no I have no tail  I can't remember how I found it but I like it!!


Well you never know ha! Was just checking


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

hmmm I bet Tracey will have fun with that tail pic I am going to step away


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> hmmm I bet Tracey will have fun with that tail pic I am going to step away


This thread did make me laugh - I will never tire of the Molly crack head picture!! It's my all time favourite.
Not been on here properly for a few days as my internet has been soooo slow, it's been painful! (Plus two nights out in a row!!) 
Mazz - the tail looks great, it would suit you, if that isn't you (secretly I think it is, reserved for those special private dogging moments!!) then you need to go out there and get one for those very occasions!! You'll be top dog with a tail like that!!  xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a bit Goldfrappe isn't it?! I might get one for school, the children wouldn't even bat an eyelid if I revealed myself as half dog  and then I'd also have a valid excuse to bite the head teacher 

You should get yourself a ginger one for Ralph's delight 

I've not been properly on here for so long it's ridiculous, I feel guilty!

Two nights out in a row? I'd need a week off to recover


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's a bit Goldfrappe isn't it?! I might get one for school, the children wouldn't even bat an eyelid if I revealed myself as half dog  and then I'd also have a valid excuse to bite the head teacher
> 
> You should get yourself a ginger one for Ralph's delight
> 
> ...


Haha - bless those kids! Head teacher probably deserves it! 
A ginger one for Ralph's delight is extremely amusing.... But I fear too tempting for Ralph and it would be like having a huggy bear strapped to my behind! 
Two night on the row.... I'm hardcore


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think I found a better one. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha, brilliant L&B!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think I found a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!! You need to print that out for a poster x


----------

